# CHANGE OF PLANS FOR NASHVILLE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You all know that we are going to Nashville tomorrow so I can attend boring seminars. Wll my daughter-in-law called and she is ging to have a C-setion Friday morning. The baby is breech and they don't want to tke a chance of her going into labor. So. I will attend 4 hours of boring stuff tomorrow afternoon and Thursday morning-then leave the seminars and go to her house and baby sit the two granddaughters so she can check into the hospital. Anything to get out of seminars. We will have to stay through the weekend and I will be bringing the three year old home with me for a week or so. She won't be happy; but will get over it once we get on the road. Hopefully, Lindsay will be able to care for the newborn next week and my son can get the 7 year old off to school. If he can't I will disown him. Poor Lindsay's day is in the hospital in Nashville and not doing good, so her mother can't help out. Thankfully, this will be my last grandson. He will be number 11.

I am taking Rosie with me and pray that we make it without having to take her to emergency Vet for puking. 

Also, I am meeting my 49 year old daughter in Nashville and treating her to a birthday celebration. Going to be a busy rest of the week.

Josie Wales the outlaw kitty is going to the Vet's for the duration. She will be spayed and finish all her vacines. Poor thing, I hate that she will be there all that time; but she is not Rosie and by the time I come back, she should be all over the spaying and glad to get home.

The granddaughters are spoiled rotten, so wish me luck with them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do wish you good luck. Remember to take care of you during this time too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I know you will be fine with the three year old. Eleven grandchildren! Lucky you!!! Hope Rosie is better on the car ride. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I am finally home and no internet working at home. I got sick Thursday in the middle of the seminar and had to leave. Lots of money for nothing. Continued to be sick through the whole time and couldn't hold the new baby. John Patrick arrived Friday morning 7 lbs 19 inches and as pretty a baby as anyone could want. The two girls were angels the whole time--thankfully as I wasn't able to tend to them. We got home and my chickens were out. Someone opened the gate to the back yard a complete mystery. Luckily all are accounted for. Rosie slept all the way to and from Nashville. She wasn't happy when we left her Wed night to go to a hotel; but when we came back thursday, she was estatic. Then she didn't mind that we came and went. Sunday though when the suitcases went to the car. She put her toys in her bed and stayed there until we left. She probably would have made it home without the drug, she wasn't gong to let the car leave without her. I think it is anxiety after all. We are going to take her on some shot rides 20 miles or so and see if she pukes. We covered the back seat with a plastic tablecloth just in case, so we will do that again and hopefully she will be over this puking thing.

Monday was awful. I had an echo-gram three weeks ago and wasn't worried about it as no one had called to tell me different; but turns out my aortic stenois has gone from moderate to severe. No way of fixing that except open-heart surgery. I talked the cardio dr into waiting a while. I will see him again in 4 months. So, I definitely won't put any strain on my heart. Rosie and Josie Wales are great stress relievers. Josie was spayed while I was gone and she is running around like nothing happened. I am supposed to keep her from jumping for 3 weeks, but that is impossible. We all three went home yesterday and crawled up in the bed and napped.

By the way, the drug wore off quickly after Rosie got there and walked around a little, same after we got home. But she sure did sleep good during the ride.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoa, Lucile, you don't do anything halfway do you? Glad to hear the new grandson arrived and all is well there. Sorry you were sick and had to miss your beloved seminars - what a drag THAT must have been!  But it must have been hard to miss the other things you had planned. Mostly, I am very sorry to read about your heart condition. Take good care of yourself, you hear?? Even though I don't know you personally, I would really miss you on here! Glad you have Rosie and the outlaw to de-stress you and climb into bed with you. When I am having an icky day, I sit in the chair and Augie climbs up and it really does help. Take care of yourself!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucile, it sounds to me like you need some boring seminars to counteract the excitement of the rest of your life. Congratulations on the new baby! Take care of your heart! And, I'm glad to hear Rosie and Josie made it through their traumatic events.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucille,

Congratulations on your new grandson!

Glad to hear that the girls were good for you.
Sorry about your heart condition. Take a good rest before you face the surgery, but not too long! You need to get that fixed!

Glad the furry ones can give you comfort while you wait for the surgery.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucile, it's good to have you back! Congratulations on the new baby - I know it must have been hard not to get to hold him!

What a relief that Rosie did so well in the car. Maybe now she will be an old veteran and not let it bother her at all!

Please take care of your health - rest up and get it taken care of. Rosie and Josie will take care of things for you.....lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, you surely have not been resting Lucille. Try to rest, I know that is hard to do though. Post when you can to let us know wht is going on and take care of yourself.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Lucille, please don't wait too long to get fixed up. Today is the one year anniversary of my coronary artery stent. It was quite a surprise, although with the ache and pain down my *right* arm, I should have gotten the message! I was very lucky - no heart damage!!eace: Now I listen to my body. Getting sick at the seminar could be your warning sign. Please take care of yourself. I so enjoy reading your posts


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, welcome back. Exciting news about the baby. I got sick when my Dylan was born and couldn't see him right away. It was so hard. Take care of you, I'm so sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Fortunately, heart surgery has come such a long way. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for caring--another reason I have stayed with this forum. I did a little research last night--finally got my internet back on at home. I am right on the cusp of needing the surgery now. I plan to get a second opion if I can get an appointment at Vanderbilt hospital. It is one of the top ten in the nation for heart problems. Right now I have to get over this acute ulcerative colitus and get my strength back. 

Oh a funny--Rosie upon us leaving her Wed with the Daughter-in-law promptly went in the new baby's room and pooped. The rest of the time she went outside and didn't use the pee pads. Guess she just had to let them know that she wasn't happy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so funny - she just wanted to make a statement.......lol

I am praying that you will be able to get an appt. quickly at Vanderbilt!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, I hope you will get better soon and jump on the surgery. I think it's better to take care of it than to wait and worry. Congrats on the new baby and I hope you will get to spend some time with him soon. You have really beat me in the grandkid count as I only have 4 perfect boys.  Rosie is funny. I think she wanted the baby to know who really owns that room!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Rosie has spoken!! Let us know about your appt. at Vanderbilt...but don't wait too long!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Grandbaby  Sounds like you have your plate pretty full right now, yikes.

I'm a big believer in 2nd opinions for major surgeries and procedures, but don't wait too long on the 2nd opinion, and take it easy :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Lucile, You made me laugh...When my grand daughter Alison was born my daughter had moved back home and Poohkey my beloved Shih Tzu went and pooped under her crib. Poohkey did not like her until she was about 4 and Poohkey could see another person to give him attention. My Lhasa loved the new baby from the first day...go figure.
 What everyone else said "Please take care of your health" I was married to someone for 21 years who never took the warning signs seriously. Even though after he passed and I have a wonderful second life with someone else. I still miss him and wish he had cared enough to take care of himself. Please don't do that. I know I would miss your plain speaking and dry wit.


----------

